# Too Young to Start



## webskipper (Aug 8, 2011)

Is this pre-adolescent behavior or bullying? They are barely 2.

The larger sibling is pushing the little one into the wall than ramming, and now mounting.

Warning:

Explicit photo.

Can the little one get hurt?


----------



## killuchen (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol, looks like he's getting a head start


----------



## dmmj (Aug 8, 2011)

Most likely bullying a little to young for anything else, as for getting hurt as long as it does not get violent they won't get hurt, but the other probably won' like it.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 8, 2011)

dmmj said:


> as long as it does not get violent they won't get hurt



What's more violent than one rock ramming another? Maybe it's just a phase.

I have no more room to have another tortoise table like they have now. Another 4X8 is out of the question.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

The one on the bottom is not going to do well long term, if you don't separate them. Can you divide the 4x8' in half?

4x4' is plenty of room for a single tort, especially if they get outside time too.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 8, 2011)

What do you mean by not do well? He's always been doing laps and eating well. He'll come to the glass and wait for more food. This is the first I have seen the largest one act this way. I had no idea that Tortoises were very aggressive towards each other.

Is 2 years to young to id sex? Maybe the little one is a male, in that case I can separate them as they are all siblings.

Not sure how much different the anal scutes are going to change so according to http://www.thetortoiseman.com/greek.html I have 3 little girls.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

In the wild the less dominant one (on the bottom) would quickly leave the area to get away from the one who is picking on him. In the confines of an enclosure, he/she can't get away. This causes high level long term stress and eventually it will affect his/her health. Loss of appetite, weakened immune system, reduced ability to fight off disease or parasites... Eventually, the stress can kill them one way or another. Think back to when you were in grade school. Remember the school bully. How would you like to be locked in a room with that guy? Permanently? Doesn't sound fun, does it? Torts are solitary creatures most of the time. Some species tolerate each other better than others, but they are all individuals. You got away with keeping a pair together for a while, but they are now telling you loud and clear that its time to separate them.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 8, 2011)

Yup, today's event has explained a lot. It was also a very warm day and hot in the house.

I'll start looking for a more suitable home to split them up. Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck. They are both really good looking torts. Let us know how it works out. Your solution might inspire some others.


----------



## Neal (Aug 9, 2011)

Have you tried to sex these two? Some times males will get an early start and hump anything that looks like another tortoise. Judging by the position of the tortoise in the picture I don't think it's bullying in the sense that he's trying to pick on the other tortoise. I think he's just eager to try out his new toy....oh boy can't believe I just said that. Anyway, it can still be stressful on the other tortoise, so separating them is a good idea.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 9, 2011)

I tried to video the events and the bigger one's vocals aren't grunts yet. Just squeaks of delight. Too hard to keep the camera still when you're so surprised your laughing.

There are differences in tail lengths. Is it true that females retain the button sized tail of their youth and walk with it outward while the males walk with their tail tucked in?

If keeping one tort is best, I'm sure I can find a good home for the aggressor.

I'll get some help to photograph all 3 at once.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 9, 2011)

1st pic - the little one that's being targeted.




2nd pic - the Greek ibera trio. Same age just different clutches.




Maybe the sexes can be deciphered online.


----------



## webskipper (Aug 11, 2011)

Can I get my Tort's sex id'd please?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Aug 11, 2011)

webskipper said:


> Can I get my Tort's sex id'd please?






"The less people know, the more stubbornly they know it"

Ain't that the truth!!!!

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks (to me) like female, male, female in the second pic......Which one was the aggressor?


----------



## webskipper (Aug 11, 2011)

My thoughts as well. Thanks.

The center tort is the aggressor. Target is on the right. 

Yesterday both the female and male were harassing the little one.

I used the outdoor pen ( large mortor tub) to separate and house the little one in the super table.

I'll find a home for the aggressor first.


----------

